# Anyone have experience with Asterick Services LLC, out of Ohio?



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has any experiences, good or bad? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ehh*

Took 3 jobs from them, all grass cuts paid at 30.00 per cut. Horrible communication, noone know how to effectively communicate. I did get paid for the work performed via direct deposit, it just took about 60 days.

I personally would not work for them again.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

RinascereMI said:


> Took 3 jobs from them, all grass cuts paid at 30.00 per cut. Horrible communication, noone know how to effectively communicate. I did get paid for the work performed via direct deposit, it just took about 60 days.
> 
> I personally would not work for them again.


Care to make an intro? Might be a good idea if you are trolling on here for contractors like you do on CL.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Care to make an intro? Might be a good idea if you are trolling on here for contractors like you do on CL.


I read this recently on CL. Not sure how true it is? I have never worked for or with them? 

promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info

SCAM: Rinascere Concepts, Reliance Property Development, Ryan Velte ((12150 LAKEVIEW ST UNIT 3B HOLLAND MI))


Date: 2012-08-04, 6:27PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]







SCAM: Rinascere Concepts, Reliance Property Development, Ryan Velte ((12150 LAKEVIEW ST UNIT 3B HOLLAND MI ))

SCAM: Rinascere Concepts, Reliance Property Development, Ryan Velte, (12150 LAKEVIEW ST UNIT 3B HOLLAND MI )

Attn: Rinascere Concepts, Reliance Property Development, Ryan Velte, Heidi Velte SCAMMERS

Attn: All Contractors that Have worked for Rinascere Concepts or Reliance Property Development and have not been paid for the work that they have performed. This company is a scam Ryan Scott Velte and Heidi Velte also possibly SCOTT VELTE AS HE CLAIMS TO BE THE OWNER OF RELIANCE PROPERTY DEVELOPMENT, claim that they run a legit business but in actually you will perform work, everything will be great until its time for you to be compensated. Then there is every excuse in the book as to why you do not get paid. Please be encouraged to call the Michigan State Police file a police report for larceny by conversion, contractor fraud, then the Michigan department of economic growth and development and file a claim against the LLC See below: Also see below his current address.Then contact the Better Business Bureau to file a complaint. Contact all major RIP OFF REPORT WEB SITES http://www.ripoffreport.com/rinasce...nies/rinascere-concepts-llc-ryan-ve-CD20B.htm OR http://rinascere-concepts-llc.pisse...t-scott-velte-this-compan-20120802336564.html OTHERS (to come) AND REPORT THE ACTIVITY OF THESE INDIVIDUALS SO THERE ARE NO OTHERS THAT GET HURT. Contact this posting in regards to joining a class action law suit that is being filed against these fraudulent company's and individuals. All the information in this posting is true and is not intended to hurt or damage the business it is merely to protect any more contractors,consumers,management companies from facing any more or further damages. So if you have suffered any damages please do respond, and help put these 2 where they belong in jail and away from doing any business that they could RIP there WORKERS OFF. RYAN IF YOU READ THIS,THIS COULD HAVE ALL BEEN AVOIDED BY PAYING YOUR PEOPLE FOR THE WORK THEY HAVE DONE. We will also be using the guys that you ripped off back in Sept from http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=219437&page=2 And http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1010839 they know who you are and what you are up too. Seams as though there is a pattern with you And HEIDI M RICHLICK or HEIDI M VELTE at least that's what law enforcement is saying. You are such the bitch that you portray on your wife's face book page. I bet she ****s you in the ass while you are wearing that cape, You COWARDLY BITCH. It is time to pay your bills like a man. You can keep running from paying the people you owe but the justice system will catch up with you and your wife.We will make sure of that. Keep trying to take these posts down,or getting new DBA'S we will keep posting and digging up more info on you 2 fraudulent people.

ID Num: D7969Y


Name:RINASCERE CONCEPTS LLC
Type: Domestic Limited Liability Company

Resident Agent: RYAN SCOTT VELTE
Registered Office Address: 12150 LAKEVIEW ST UNIT 3B HOLLAND MI 49424

Mailing/Office Address:

Formation/Qualification Date:7-13-2012

Jurisdiction of Origin:MICHIGAN

Managed by: Members

Compensation: Jail






Location: (12150 LAKEVIEW ST UNIT 3B HOLLAND MI)
Compensation: SCAM RIP OFF ARTISTS NEED TO BE PUT IN JAIL 
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes. without sharing details and personal information in regards to the posting party. It was a contractor whom worked for us for a short period of time between June-August 2012. He was unhappy with charge backs he received. The contractor simply did not understand, he was responsible for submitting results on time, and communicating with us in a timely manner. We also had inspectors, QC a few of his debris removals. We found debris moved, and stuff in sheds, garages etc.. So long story short, He was notified of the chargebacks, provided documentation. The contractor elected to spam craigslist/internet with the same ad/complaint over and over again. He felt this was his best course of action, instead of returning phone calls/emails. We attempting to explain to him why he had received these chargebacks, he did not care to hear the reasons. 

It's part of the business, contractors sometimes don't understand the ramifications of deadlines, and communication.

As far as an intro, I've stalked the forums for some time now. I have found some very solid information posted here. I'm located on the west lake shore of Michigan. We have our network of sub contractors whom we use, as well as a few full time employees. We provide PP services, to several nationals, as well as a few local REO clients. 

Look forward to sharing information, and continuing to learn/share ideas with the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

RinascereMI said:


> Yes. without sharing details and personal information in regards to the posting party. It was a contractor whom worked for us for a short period of time between June-August 2012. He was unhappy with charge backs he received. The contractor simply did not understand, he was responsible for submitting results on time, and communicating with us in a timely manner. We also had inspectors, QC a few of his debris removals. We found debris moved, and stuff in sheds, garages etc.. So long story short, He was notified of the chargebacks, provided documentation. The contractor elected to spam craigslist/internet with the same ad/complaint over and over again. He felt this was his best course of action, instead of returning phone calls/emails. We attempting to explain to him why he had received these chargebacks, he did not care to hear the reasons.
> 
> It's part of the business, contractors sometimes don't understand the ramifications of deadlines, and communication.
> 
> ...



I predict you will be short lived on here...... Do this for us, who do you get your work from that you need such a big contractor base. You want t make friends here especially with us fellow Michiganders then pony up the truth....

I mean come on. Your LLC was formed on 7-13.... Looks like you are using your apartment as an address... You sure you want to work in our field. We really don't need another "regional" scabbing MCS and Miken work around here....


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Well let the bashing begin, I'm not going to sit here and sell myself to you. This is not high school, I don't need to make friends with the popular kids. I'll continue to work hard every day, and provide my clients excellent service an communication.

Sorry if I dont stroke your ego, and tell you how much i need you here in Michigan. I'm no newbie to the PP world, But if you wish to think that be my guest.

Sorry, I did not make a proper intro on these forums. I will however not apologize for refusing to get into a pissing contest over the internet.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

If you are a real company and going to recruit you should make a proper intro. Just saying.


----------



## BBJP (Apr 26, 2012)

RinascereMI said:


> Well let the bashing begin, I'm not going to sit here and sell myself to you. This is not high school, I don't need to make friends with the popular kids. I'll continue to work hard every day, and provide my clients excellent service an communication.
> 
> Sorry if I dont stroke your ego, and tell you how much i need you here in Michigan. I'm no newbie to the PP world, But if you wish to think that be my guest.
> 
> Sorry, I did not make a proper intro on these forums. I will however not apologize for refusing to get into a pissing contest over the internet.


Life is rough.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experiences, good or bad? Thanks


I got a call also, and after a little research I got a bad feeling about them, the only thing I could find on the net was a poorly done website, so I passed....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like your website is jammed below quite a few complaints about your company on google. You know, you should go after that guy for slander. He has attempted to cause damage to your name and business. You shouldn't allow any untruth to prevent future clients from doing business with you. Just saying.


----------

